# Happy Birthday to the Marines!



## Ferguson K (Nov 10, 2015)

As some of you know, my husband is a marine. Here's Maya and my yearly tribute to our fellow Marines out there.

I come from a family of veterans. Thank each and every one of you.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 10, 2015)

Semper Fi Leathernecks!  God speed as you go in harms way.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you all for your service! And Blessed Birthday to our Marine Corps!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks to all for your service!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for protecting this country


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2015)

My brother was a Marine, went to Viet Nam. He died of Shy-Dragans disease 3 years ago from the agent orange. I still miss him.

Thanks to the Marines who put their lives on the line for us.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 10, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Baymule.  

My step-son did a tour in Iraq and another one in Afghanistan.  God bless the Marines!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2015)

My brother was a Marine until the day he died. He was very active in his local Marine League and headed up the Toys for Tots in his area. When he died, his wife was unable to cope, my brother's beloved Marine League took over and made all the memorial arrangements. They did the whole service, all she had to do was show up. What an outpouring of love and support.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 10, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Thank you all for your service! And Blessed Birthday to our Marine Corps!


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 10, 2015)

A good majority of my family and friends are either veterans, or married to a veteran. These next two days always hit close to home. 

Cooked my husband a huge supper. He hasn't come in from playing outside yet. Guess he likes his heart cold.












( I cooked heart. JUST so we're clear. LOL)


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 10, 2015)

my 'former' is a viet nam era marine too.  they are a breed unto themselves.  God bless 'em all!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2015)

A day late Happy Birthday to all present and former Grunts... From a retired squid! 

Hope all you vets are gonna go take advantage of the freebees offered today. I intend to eat all my meals outy today and get a haircut to boot. Thanks to all vets for their service.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 11, 2015)

We were gonna go to golden corral. Neither one of us have our ids on us and its not worth the wait to me.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 11, 2015)

<-----1969-1973
I'm the guy in the window with the 50 cal.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 12, 2015)

My Dad was a sarge in the Army in charge of machine guns.  2 of my Uncles died in WW2.  My father in law was in the Navy in WW2.    Thank you ALL  for your service.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 6, 2015)

My husband served in the Marine Corps, and my best friend is still serving now (stationed in WV). My friend was formerly GoatWalker on BYC a few years ago before boot camp!

Late response here but happy birthday USMC! Thank you to all the Marines out there (and other military branches as well).


----------

